

Ask HN: What do you think of my first start-up? - tstegart
http://www.theopenentrepreneur.com/2008/07/project-zero-code-name-genesis.html
A start-up about my start-ups. Do entrepreneurs want to know what choices are made and what the results are?
======
aasarava
I think that currently you have a blog, not a startup business. :)

That's not to say that a blog can't be a business, but it seems like you have
a lot of work yet to do to form some sort of product offering (which could be
content) and a business model.

~~~
tstegart
The content will definitely be the product. In this case, the content relies
on a second (and third and fourth) start-up, so you're right, the work I need
to do involves starting another business, which will provide content for the
first. Ironically, I have yet to formulate an exact business model for the
first start-up, rather my thoughts have been on future projects. In a weird
way, its likely some projects will outshine and be bigger (at least
economically) than the original start-up.

